# Best All Around Snowboarding Jacket



## lo0p

boston said:


> Looking for a new jacket and don't want one that everyone else has on -- Burton
> 
> Any cool underground brands out there?


Or you could just buy something you like instead of worrying about what others think.


----------



## boston

lo0p said:


> Or you could just buy something you like instead of worrying about what others think.


I'm not worried about what others think. I just hate dropping cash on something then seeing 80 other people on the mountain with the same thing on.


----------



## lo0p

Well, I have a North Face jacket, so about half the people on the mountain are wearing one too 
And I couldn't care less. It's warm, comfy, looks nice and I got it for pretty cheap.

Anyway, I was actually not trying to be a pain when I responded.
Just go to a store, try stuff on and pick one that fits you.


----------



## Krug

boston said:


> I'm not worried about what others think. I just hate dropping cash on something then seeing 80 other people on the mountain with the same thing on.


I've been sold on the Sessions brand now for a couple years...super durable and really warm with a lot of useful features...not gimicy shit. You can also get pretty good deals on them as well. 
Case in point...last year, I forgot my gloves in the van. I remembered only after my wife pulled away from the mountain...just so happens that the Sessions jacket I was wearing has lightweight pipe gloves built into it that fold up into the sleeve. Granted it was a spring day, but they did the trick and I didn't have to drop 50 bucks for a pair at the base in Copper.

I'd say the same for 686 and Volcom as well...

For me, Burton has never held up. I've had bad random things happen like blown seems that come undone, velcro that falls off, etc. But, I know there are a lot of folks that swear by Burton, I just have not had good luck with them, which is why I switched brands.

Andy


----------



## kung-POW

Like Krug said..

Sessions, Volcom, 686, Bonfire, Nomis, Airblaster, Holden, Special blend all make good jackets!


----------



## Harolddd

I really like the Special Blend jackets but be aware they run large which some people like but some people are against.


----------



## cjcameron11

i love my volcom crack jacket, nice wrist gaiters, goretex, built in face mask, whistle in the zipper (dunno if you would use it in bounds) long and i love the colour. but if you get one then that makes 2 people i know with the same jacket so maybe dont do that


----------



## fattrav

Fuck jackets. Get a flouro orange dice print onsie. Then rock that shit like you're a Boss!


----------



## cjcameron11

or you could get this.................


----------



## stunt66

My jackets so underground it's too underground, so sorry i cant help you out.

That neon 1 pc is where its at.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

Just go try shit on and see what you like. Like they said before, who cares what everyone else thinks.

Or, you could buy the most expensive coat that you can find. I'm sure there won't be too many of those out there on your mountain... at least not till next season 

I usually try to find something that's sort of lower profile and high techy. I like pockets, gaiters, and all that other good shit.

Just don't buy Burton... Unless you buy their top line the shit sux and has no features. O and is way more expensive than it should be.

PARTEE!


----------



## ThunderChunky

cjcameron11 said:


> i love my volcom crack jacket, nice wrist gaiters, goretex, built in face mask, whistle in the zipper (dunno if you would use it in bounds) long and i love the colour. but if you get one then that makes 2 people i know with the same jacket so maybe dont do that


I have the accelerate one one green. This jacket Gigi Rüf “T.D.S” Jacket | Volcom | Snow 2011/12 is literally the best jacket around....for shell. Sorry to be so arrogant, but it really is. Sooooooo many features and innovations on that jacket.


----------



## element

cjcameron11 said:


> or you could get this.................


I don't see anyone in that pic... must be really well camouflaged :laugh:


----------



## turbospartan

More hate for Burton... who would have seen that coming. 

I have a Burton AK Stagger jacket and it is the cat's ass. Gore-Tex, built super well, features, looks awesome. 

I don't have experience with Burton's "lower end" stuff, but the AK series is great. 


I also bought a 686 jacket this season and I'm really liking that too. Also has a ton of features and is dope gold rope in the looks department. 


Just get what you think looks good and has the features you want. 

Minimum requirements for me: 

At LEAST 8k breathability / waterproofing (My 686 is 15k/20k, and the Burton is Gore-tex which doesn't have a rating, but I believe people consider it like 25k/25k or something like that)

Powder skirt

Enough pockets, including a goggle pocket and media pocket

I like the sleeve things (686 has a stretchy mesh version, AK has a strap that goes around your thumb) so your sleeves don't ride up.


----------



## element

I spose i can give a bit of feedback - negative of sorts as well. 
Got a sessions jacket here - with a plastic ipod/iphone pocket which ripped during normal use after about 10-12 days of use (in the first 3 months of owning the jacket).

Same goes for the pass card/ID holder plastic bit. 

I would say avoid the plastic stuff


----------



## herzogone

My jacket is so underground even the company who made it hasn't heard of the brand. :cheeky4:






Sorry, I couldn't resist. But seriously, I'm no help. :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger

my volcom triangle jacket is tits. 15k/10k, music, whistle, stash pocket, ziptech, goggle lens pocket..


----------



## Jakevendetta

I have a T-Rice Shell jacked that I like a lot. I didn't need anything heavy since its normally around 30 degrees Fahrenheit here during the season.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

This is the way to go, 90's one piece


----------



## Lifprasir

hikeswithdogs said:


> This is the way to go, 90's one piece
> 
> View attachment 6543


I like.

/10char


----------



## cjcameron11

ThunderChunky said:


> I have the accelerate one one green. This jacket Gigi Rüf “T.D.S” Jacket | Volcom | Snow 2011/12 is literally the best jacket around....for shell. Sorry to be so arrogant, but it really is. Sooooooo many features and innovations on that jacket.


In my opinion if you can afford to pay the extra then get something with goretex over anything else, that's why I got the crack, it has extra features that make it the bees knees IMO. On Sale Volcom Crack Gore Snowboard Jacket Black - Mens 2011 Snowboards, Jackets, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing vo3cg02bk11


----------



## Riley212

Do want:
Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit - Men's from Backcountry.com

Or this isnt specificly for snow boarding but im sure it would be great:
http://www.aerostich.com/aerostich-suits/roadcrafter/roadcrafter-one-piece-suit.html


----------



## yimingration

Trew jackets!!!


----------



## outlyr

Any 686 Smarty.


----------



## snowklinger

my volcom jacket.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

*Atmosphere-Clothing*

You might see this on other threads because it's worthy outwear. Atmosphere outwear-great style, killer fashion, and comfortable beyond belief. Oanes Jacket (Red) - Atmosphere Clothing Store


----------



## haka

i'm very pleased with my Analog Accord jacket. simple and effective.


----------



## huckfin

i really like the volcom stuff but if you don't get the goretex it gets super heavy when it's wet, feels like waterlogged down stuffing.. other than in wet snow i'd say you can't go wrong with volcom. my north face is goretex, my volcom is not; but i still like the volcom a lot, very comfy and has awesome features..


----------



## poutanen

I realize this is a thread from the dead but oh well...

I've had a Planet Earth jacket for about 10 years now. The thing won't die. I will certainly be looking back at them when it comes time to replace this one at some point...


----------



## handscreate

I'm a big fan of Billabong & Foursquare apparel. I have a Billabong Jackson jacket right now. It's got more tech in it than I need, 15k/15k, waist & wrist gaiters, awesome ventilation, loads of pockets, mp3/phone pocket with water proof ear bud feed hole, built in goggle/lens cleaning cloth & more. But don't get one, cuz I like being the only person on the mountain wearing one, haha


----------



## ken35

I was in Winners last winter and found an awesome winter jacket. When I started snowboarding in February of last year I wore that one. 
It's made by Eira. I can't remember which model it is but I remember it's an Eira. 
I really like it but will look for either a new snowboarding specific jacket for the current season or a new daily jacket for wearing around town.

I really like how it fits and insulates. I'm a tall and thin guy (6' 3" and 215 lbs) so finding clothing to fit is an issue at times. This jacket is long enough (sits on my upper thigh) and wide enough to keep me warm without having drafts from excess material flapping in the breeze.


----------



## corneilli

I have a Burton Jacket from the Shaun White Collection, I couldn't bother less about the dude, the jacket keeps me warm and the looks of it were a nice bonus. And the assumption that everybody has Burton isn't true, I have had this jacket for 3 years and I never saw one on piste who had the same..


----------



## Riley212

FlyLow Gear makes pretty nice stuff. Low key not many people wear it.

I actually wear this norrona one piece all the time


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

Outerwear
found these guys on instagram, they have some pretty cool graphics.


----------



## LuckyRVA

eastcoaststeeze said:


> Outerwear
> found these guys on instagram, they have some pretty cool graphics.


$310 for a 10k/5k jacket? :icon_scratch: No thanks


----------



## snownstuff

boston said:


> Looking for a new jacket and don't want one that everyone else has on -- Burton
> 
> Any cool underground brands out there?


Carhart, no one will be wearing Carharts


----------



## IHEARTPOW

*Homeschool Universe*

Homeschool Universe Jacket. Homeschool makes bad ass top quality jackets. Better made the Burton with equal or better waterproofing than the Burton AZ line with Gore tec. Their top of the line jacket which is absolutely loaded is $399z its the homeschool universe. Sweet jacket for sure


----------



## JaNelleD

lo0p said:


> Or you could just buy something you like instead of worrying about what others think.



:thumbsup:


----------



## JaNelleD

Just get something rated over 8000


----------



## Ballistic

Oakley primed,
rated 20k


----------



## cozmo

I use a Salomon jacket, pretty good. simple black.

TWO SEASONS - SNOW - MENS - MENS SNOW JACKETS - FANTASY II JACKET BY SALOMON IN BLACK


----------

